# Riding any style



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello,

I practice NH, I am not a fanatic but I do admit I use NH. I hear soooo much that people are against NH because many, most, or certain NH people do not ride their horses. 

I ride, and have posted recent pictures of me riding, even though I am fat, old, and not 'correct for showing'. I have boarded at 5 or 6 barns, none of which are 'NH' barns and at every one of them there have been people who do not ride their horses. These non-riders have not necessarily been NH people. 

So I feel that certain people of any style of horsemanship do not ride their horses. Do you ride? (you = any individual, any style) If so please post a picture.

Thanks
Ann


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The strap around the top of your horse's legs should be around his chest, justa smidge below the V in his neck.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

That was a test ride for the strap, the one and only time I used it. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/what-good-will-strap-do-88693/

Also the only recent pics I have of me riding, I usually ride alone. 

Do you have a pic of you riding, I'm hoping for about 24,000 single photo replies.

Thanks


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I would guess that most people that have horses ride. But who knows anymore! Anyway, this is me. Yes, I suppose tie-dye and ****** is an interesting combination, isn't it? :lol:


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Trailhorserider, 

What a great picture, you and your horse and gear look so much at home in your 'element'. I mean that as a compliment, don't know if I found the right word. 

Do you get to just ride off your property into a backdrop like that, or do you haul out to different places a lot?

It would be nice to see a bunch of pics of people just riding in their own style, rather than for prizes.

Thanks
Ann


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Me on Mac at Taylor mt in October.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> I would guess that most people that have horses ride. But who knows anymore! Anyway, this is me. Yes, I suppose tie-dye and ****** is an interesting combination, isn't it? :lol:


I'm still trying to figure out where in AZ you are, THR! That vista looks like I should know where it is! lol

I don't ride my horse right now, but for very VALID reasons! lol Up until a week or two ago, he wasn't broke. He'd had a saddle on, but hadn't had any ride time. Now, he's technically just about ready for me to ride. The biggest reason I don't ride right now is because I severely sprained my ankle when I was thrown from another boarder's horse (LONG story) and I'm currently in a walking cast (aka-CAM boot), so riding is impossible. :-( As soon as this stupid boot is off, you can bet your bahookie I'll be up in that saddle!

I also don't have pics of me riding any horse because I'm usually the one behind the camera (don't like my picture taken) and the only picture I do have of me horseback is stuck on my other (non-functioning at the moment) laptop.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Me and Rem
I just like to ride english, i dont show, maybe next summer to do more stuff with him then just trails.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks to the overnight posters Tiny, Drafty and Thyme. Hopefully others are planning to get their camera's out and dispell any notions that they are among the so called 4F group.

Drafty - I'm counting on at least one more post here as soon as you are cast free.

No fear here - of horses OR camera's.


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

trailhorserider what a wonderful place! looks like paradise! I want to have the same near me!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I need to get some new pics, I've been on the no fly list for a few months and finally got the all clear this week  Here are some randoms, some fairly recent and one way back when. I do use a bit of NH as well but it's stuff I learned decades ago before it was coined NH, I prefer to call it common sense horsemanship and mix up a bit from many places & styles. I'm 31 so I haven't hit the whole stereotype completely :lol:

Here's the way back when, I'm on the red dun. 3rd from the left 








On my old girl Jana in a warm up pen








Me on Lacey (ex team roping mare) Her first time under an english saddle, my first in MANY years...she definitely looks better than me :wink:








And last but not least me and my buddy Woodstock. This was his 2nd week under saddle.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

I <3 wood stock he is BEAUTIFUL!!! I don't have a camera (Thanks college ) and only have one or 2 pics on this computer (My laptop died :''() Ill try to get them posted


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

First is me and Heidi *South Central Kansas*









Next is me on my Granddaughter's horse, Lightning *Flinthills in KS*









Cinder and I *South Central Kansas*









AND my driving pony, Katie *My backyard*


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

rlcarnes said:


> I <3 wood stock he is BEAUTIFUL!!!


Thank you! He's a beautiful Dennis the Menace :lol:

Awww, AppyT - I just want to squeeze your Katie!


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm not totally sure how to post pictures on this forum so here are 2 of my special guy and me at our last horse show in 2008  He is retired from showing now (22 and a little arthritis) and is just my pasture buddy. I hope to get a weanling after I graduate to start as my next project


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Trails are were those taken on the rim?
I'm not quite 40 yet, but definitely a little on the fat side.

Me n' Willow near Payson a couple weeks ago looking hot & tired














Mona and me at 1st Water -

I think I'm in love with Heidi -WOW!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Thank you! He's a beautiful Dennis the Menace :lol:
> 
> Awww, AppyT - I just want to squeeze your Katie!


Katie needs squeezin, she's a lil tick.. Thank you.. this is her and her buddy Peanut









http://www.horseforum.com/attachments/71683-riding-any-style-drinkingn-riding-jpg


> flytobecat
> I think I'm in love with Heidi -WOW!


Thank you. She is a Hancock horse. Does she look it? lol


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

MFH Qh. I forgot to say I love love love Woodstock. Gorgeous color to boot.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Appyt said:


> MFH Qh. I forgot to say I love love love Woodstock. Gorgeous color to boot.


Thank you! He is pretty true to his lines like your Heidi is to the Hancocks, she's darling! Totally my style! He's a grandson of Poco Dell x Poco Bueno on top and Poco Pine/Continental King on the bottom.


----------



## CanyonCowboy (Apr 30, 2010)

*On horseback*

Our daughter on a unicorn (local 4th of July Parade), and along the local trails.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Rocket and chrissy on the left and me and Artie on the right.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Thank you! He is pretty true to his lines like your Heidi is to the Hancocks, she's darling! Totally my style! He's a grandson of Poco Dell x Poco Bueno on top and Poco Pine/Continental King on the bottom.


Thats why I like him so much! He is related to my guy! My horse has Poco Pine on top


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

This is me riding Sienna in shadow on the beach.


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

And this is how I looked after dismount. :shock:


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Not the best example but here is the most recent picture of me riding Sammy in our paddock. Then a picture of the horses when we (my mum, riding instructor and I) went for a trail ride out the back of our house. Its the only decent picture I have because it was difficult to take photos while riding.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's Baby Girl and I cruising down the trails at a NATRC ride in Virginia.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

One of my most recent photos......several months ago riding 'Lil Brother, son of the horse in my avatar










OK, we're tired.....











Oh, BTW...when I am schooling horse, my equitation tends to look like feces. Piano hands.....chair seat.....

Pretty is as pretty does!!


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Bareback saddleseat?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Day Mares said:


> And this is how I looked after dismount. :shock:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Allison - your guy is darling and I LOVE the breeches! The closest I get to breeches anymore is under armor in the winter but those are darn cute!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

OK, so that's us  Many years ago














And recent photos of us with borrowed saddle


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

This thread is going an a great direction IMO, hope it keeps growing. 

Candid, relaxed, working, days outings, fun, dissheveled, pride, joy, cold, hot, windy, country roads, arenas, back yards .... ordinary riding **.

MHFQ - I appreciate your words on NH as a coined phrase applied to previously used training techniques. Is it similar to tissues being around longer than Kleenex, but Kleenex is the more commonly used identifier? Or Coke for colas?

More riding pics please - get on your horse and smile.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

Anddanky, I don't have any of me riding because the last one I took was so discouraging for me to see because I am fat, old, and it was winter and I had tons of clothes on which made me look actually freakish. But I'll see if I can get one tomorrow, going to the barn. Cheryl


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Good for you, would love to see both pics, new and winter.

Been fearful of camera's myself for years, just now coming out of it and not because I'm any younger and thinner. Only having lived longer.

Wonder how long it takes to really 'grow up'.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

LOL, are you sure that ever happens? I'm pretty sure I deleted the winter one from two years ago, but I'll see if I can find it. I am feeling braver now after seeing this hasn't turned into a beauty contest  but people riding and enjoying themselves!!!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

anndankev said:


> This thread is going an a great direction IMO, hope it keeps growing.
> 
> Candid, relaxed, working, days outings, fun, dissheveled, pride, joy, cold, hot, windy, country roads, arenas, back yards .... ordinary riding **.
> 
> ...


I think it just might be! There are things about the current NH movement that I thoroughly like & use and things I don't as well but that goes with all training styles. If we could all find that middle ground there wouldn't be fanatics or haters, just horsemen. 

Laughing about not wanting to be in photos. I hate to have my picture taken and generally am behind the lens to avoid it :lol: I'm glad it's not a beauty contest either...I'd never post a pic if it was!


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

LOL, MH, it's nice to run across fun threads isn't it? And I'm having a great time putting names to faces, well except at my age, you forget again in about 12 minutes!!!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

OK, I posted some English photos. I have another side to me, though....

When I lived in Colorado





























Galloping racing ARABS at the Pikes Peak Meadows racetrack


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Oh Allison, I love the photo of you on the chestnut! You're so pretty and the horse is stunning.  

Yeah, my horse Barcoo and I have given everything a go (even though I specialise in dressage now).  I'm kinda sad that I don't have pics of us doing mounted games, polocross, eventing, trail riding or showing. 

Jumping









Campdrafting









Sporting (you can't see the poles, but they are there)









Dressage









Barrel Racing


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Hoping to get back in the saddle next week. I'm sure there will be pics taken on the first day I ride Aires. lol I'm pretty darned sure almost the whole barn will turn out for that one (he's one of the most noticeable/recognizable horse on the property and anyone who is there more than once a month has followed his training and heard about his amazingness from the BO and the trainer ). 

In the meantime, would a couple pics of the trainer riding my boy suffice until then? :-D
Doing his best impression of a dressage horse (doesn't look too bad, really!):








Cantering (didn't do too much, but the trainer said as soon as she kissed at him to canter, he didn't hesitate...all those hours in the round pen must have paid off!):


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

This is me on my present guy.










On my old guy










Again my old guy










We even did western ( games actually)











///


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Spyder, I love the pic of your old guy with all the ribbons across his face! He's like "Wow, really?! You suck!" lol


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Spyder, I love the pic of your old guy with all the ribbons across his face! He's like "Wow, really?! You suck!" lol


Poor guy could barely see.

He loved to be in shows though. The more attention he got the bigger he could puff up his small 15.2 frame.:rofl:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He does look like he enjoyed it! He's a handsome devil.


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

*Really enjoying this thread!*

It's really great to see people riding in their own style or several styles. lol 

Pic is of me riding Sienna in the paddock about 6 months after I rescued her. She was 30 and I was 40 when this was taken. She still has waaaay more energy than me.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

flytobecat said:


> Trails are were those taken on the rim?





DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm still trying to figure out where in AZ you are, THR! That vista looks like I should know where it is! lol


Hi guys! Just got caught up with this post again. YES, it was taken near the rim, outside of Show Low, AZ. 



anndankev said:


> Trailhorserider,
> 
> What a great picture, you and your horse and gear look so much at home in your 'element'. I mean that as a compliment, don't know if I found the right word.
> 
> Do you get to just ride off your property into a backdrop like that, or do you haul out to different places a lot?


Thank you for the compliment.  A friend trailered me out to this spot, but I can and do ride to the national forest from our land. We have great riding out here!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Really liking this thread. Cool to put faces to names. 

Spyder - both of your guys are quite handsome! Love the 3rd photo, his head & neck are drool worthy.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

This is so fun, I can't wait to get to the barn and get my ugly mug on with the little beauty I adore, LOL. It a really cloudy day :-( so I'm hoping she and i can make it out in between rain showers. You all have such neat pictures!!!!


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

What a fun thread! Here's a couple of my boy Tux and I doing what we do...trails, road riding and sorting


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I needn't have been fearful of the camera last night, with my husband taking the pics. He said he took a bunch, but there was only one on the camera:










Ha! Here is a pic of him with the farmer's mare, Solo:










Solo seems to like men, and the farmer is too ill to come out to the barn anymore. She has taken a liking to Steve, my husband, who formerly would have nothing to do with horses but now looks forward to going out and taking care of Solo. 

Steve has an above the knee leg amputation, it is very endearing to watch Solo walking along freely beside him, keeping pace with his Frankenstein like walk.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

anndankev said:


> I needn't have been fearful of the camera last night, with my husband taking the pics. He said he took a bunch, but there was only one on the camera


 Good composition Steve! :rofl: He did better than my hubby...when he takes pictures he tends to focus above waist & below chin :lol:


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

ROFL, this thread is so fun.....I did got to the barn today, and I did ride my hobby horse, only unfortunately the BO wasn't there to take pics for me :-(Now my little darlin hasn't been ridden in at least 6 months, maybe more, and I was using a new saddle on her (new to us) and it seems to fit her like a glove. No problems with her touchy withers, etc. I honestly expected a slight outburst to explosion, LOL but I wasn't all tensed or anything. She acted like yesterday was the last time we rode. Absolute doll. I think the other BO had me micromanaging her so much that she was as frustrated as I was. Anyway BO taking pics for me Weds. And I love Steve's Pic, I may see if BO can do me one just like it, LOLOL


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*Nice reply from Cheyennes mom, Thanks for joining in*

*thread reply* 
can't post on your thread because I'm under 15. But I lease a horse named Cheyenne and I ride her at least 2 times a week  That's weird that people around you don't ride... they do at my barn usually. One person doesn't, and I'm not sure why, but her horse still gets ridden because the barn owner uses him for lessons.

Anyways, here's me and Cheyenne


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> my hubby...when he takes pictures he tends to focus above waist & below chin :lol:


 
Humor him - give him a camera, didn't he just get hurt today? Hope he heals up and feels better soon.

Maybe I should rent my husband out to take more pics for this thread ?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

anndankev said:


> Humor him - give him a camera, didn't he just get hurt today? Hope he heals up and feels better soon.
> 
> Maybe I should rent my husband out to take more pics for this thread ?


 
:rofl: He's feeling much better. No more fence building in this heat though. I don't know about giving him a camera but then again isn't that what the delete button is for? :shock:


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

*I'll hire him Anndankey, LOL.*

My BO works at home and does some graphic design, so maybe she can catch a really good pic of Me and Sienna, and then Photoshop me out or something:rofl:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

anndankev said:


> Ha! Here is a pic of him with the farmer's mare, Solo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just have to say that this is probably one of the cutest pics I have seen in a long while!!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Morab - Photoshop is a mystery to me, I'm old and thinking if I could find a fun house mirror that might do the trick, and I could take the pics myself.

Drafty, thanks I'll let him know. I think those last pics of your horse are really great, he is shaping up beautifully.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

ROFLROFLROFL, I too know nothing about Photoshop, was hoping my BO might. Hmmmm, now where might I find a fun house mirror, LOL.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, great pictures everyone. I'm not sure if I strictly qualify as NH, but I'll share some pictures anyway...

This is a couple of my customer horses.


















Me and Dobe and Denny doing our thing working cattle.


















And, I know this isn't a riding picture, but it is one of my favorites of him.









Also, another that isn't strictly riding but they are being worked LOL.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

This is Beau, He is a 20 year old QH (my baby)
























This is one of my trainers horses, Hammi. I learned to jump on him








This is Vegas, My trainers mare who is now in foal.
















Mr.Mitch or Moose. My new WB jumper.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

ooo fun thread and such pretty ponies 



SO i've decided to flood thread with photos 

the fjords belong to a client 
shettie is my bosses but me being short means i seem to do all the training
the chestnut is my gorgeous princess



learning to toss the rope over









bareback









out in the park









a friend and i playing around









ROY BOY the typical shetty









Panda at the summer royal









AND MY FINEST DAY>>>




sidesaddle in the ring AND i managed to trot around nicely


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

anndankev said:


> This thread is going an a great direction IMO, hope it keeps growing.
> 
> Candid, relaxed, working, days outings, fun, dissheveled, pride, joy, cold, hot, windy, country roads, arenas, back yards .... ordinary riding **.
> 
> More riding pics please - get on your horse and smile.


Hello again,

Another review of this thread brings more descriptive words to mind:

practice, training, instructing, TEACHING, relaxed, gorgeous, scenery, touching, dressed, pretty, resting, racing, home-bred, schooling, fashionable (and not), caring, old & new, eating, scary cliff, Great Divide, jumping, chasing, driving, growing, graceful, elegant, expert, finese, love, accomplished, daily, dally, shiny, purposeful, chute, home on the range, old on young, young on old, warmblood, cold blood, short, tall, medival .... LIVING

More pictures please, everyone is welcome, let's see how to get those camera shy persons to post. Pressure: it's not so hard, fun to join in, you'll get no critism (sp), you'll fit right in, and as soon as you do - instant release.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

here is me on the arab gelding i leased and still ride occasionally and my friend on his way tall cousin 
























on my TB gelding that passed away 
















on the quarter horse mare i leased
















bareback on the arab mare i had for a bit


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

Yesterday I rode my mare  Some pics of us  It was fulfilling my dream, we cantered a little (she used to race in horse races. cantering on her on fields like this is fantastic! ) but I don't have any picture of it


----------



## Doe (Jun 21, 2011)

Great thread and some lovely photos! 

I hate being in front of the camera, in fact I have no photos of my riding except some that were taken without my knowledge at the time June this year.

This is me and Sonny just hanging out.










Then this is me using the a fence along the way to start aking for ramener. I am asking only for a lift in the lower back and shortening/strightness here, which is why I am sat so far forward in this moment.



















Back to the ride


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Here are a few. Pity there's never anyone around with a camera when we jump, as she is a fine jumper. 

The first photo is me trying to toss a beanbag into a bucket. The second is herding kids along on a trail ride in Colorado. The third is her very muddy face on a trail ride somewhere. The fourth is bareback dressage. And the last is me showing off my fairly horrendous equitation (holy chair seat batman!).


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

I am loving all of the wonderful pics on here. Just people with your horses enjoying their company and friendship. Just a side not please don't take them for granted. Give them an extra carrot after a ride don't forget to pat them on the head when you feed in the morning. I'm not trying to hyjack this thread but I just had to put my horse down last night and I miss all the little things that I did with him. (See perfect day went bad fast in horse memorials)- please don't put condolences on here- use the thread that it was meant for. 

Did you hug your horse today? He might not be there tomorrow.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Your Arizona countryside is the exact opposite of what I have - forest, swamps and clay soil trails that are usually somewhat grassy.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Well here are some mine... 

My qh at the last show (warm-up), team penning clinic, judged trail ride (we tried pretty much everything). Then my paint (I don't show her... yet...).


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

It never fails to amaze me the quality of horses/riders on this forum. I just love this thread. I look closely at every photo posted here and thoroughly enjoy it. 

Thanks folks for making this such a pleasure!!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Here are just a couple. The first is me riding Shaka in Hawaii '07. The second is me riding Savanna here in KY this week.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

I personally belong to the school of WFE (Whacky Facial Expressions) Horsemanship :lol: I am not photogenic at all-I always have the pictures taken at the most ridiculous moments. Here's a couple proving this. The last one was my Hallowe'en costume this past year.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Did you ride on halloween pintophile? 

I did once when I was in high school..rode my jet black mare and was the headless horseman. I had great fun scaring the snot out of all the trick or treaters!


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

I was thinking about trailering her into town, but ended up not doing it. We just rode at a show the day before. I really like the headless horseman idea-I'd just look more ridiculous than scary trying to frighten people from the back of my 14 hand paint mare.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I feel a bit stink, sorry these are old pics. My number one goal this summer is to go crazy with the camera and inundate this forum with awesome Taranaki summer pictures. Go the 'naki!!!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Trail riding today. This is how we ride 99% of the time, and where we train. 










Then competeing - on other horses, Lucy isn't quite ready yet!

Games on Wildey:



















Dressage on Wildey:










Jumping on Vodka:










Don't have any photos of us doing Campdrafting/stockwork - generally too busy to take Pics!

And this is Bundy, the horse I sold to get Lucy.

Games:










ASH showing:










Trying out a curb bit:










Jumping:










Chilling out!


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Kiwigirl, your landscape is stunning. I think I'm bringing my two mares and coming to live in New Zealand with you


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

pintophile said:


> Kiwigirl, your landscape is stunning. I think I'm bringing my two mares and coming to live in New Zealand with you


Kiwi, 

I was thinking the same thing.

When I looked at your pics I thought you must be from Ohio, flat farmlands. I actally wondered if that was the corner of Guy Rd near Mt Sterling.

Ann


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes, I'm coming too to New Zealand! 
Btw I really think about this in future  But first I would like to study in California


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Me and chelsea riding jack bareback a while a go  Sorry about the quality, they were taken on my iPod  lol. We also cantered back to back with no hands lol, there is a video of it on you tube if you ever want to check it out  My name is ERshowriderrr and the video is "We are T A L E N T E D!" 

Enjoy!


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

anndankev said:


> Kiwi,
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> ...


I'm in Southern Ontario, so nope, nowhere near Ohio  Just potato country..



henia said:


> Yes, I'm coming too to New Zealand!
> Btw I really think about this in future  But first I would like to study in California


Road trip! Or...plane trip. We'll all show up univited at kiwigirl's house and demand that she take us on a trail ride :lol:


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Pintotess, what breed of horse is Chelsea?


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

pintophile said:


> I'm in Southern Ontario, so nope, nowhere near Ohio  Just potato country..
> 
> 
> 
> Road trip! Or...plane trip. We'll all show up univited at kiwigirl's house and demand that she take us on a trail ride :lol:


I here by extend an open invitation to any one who wants to come riding with me. I would welcome the company and love to show off some of my favourite riding spots!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah Chelsea is the other girls name lol 

The horses name is Jack and he is a purebred connemara pony  I love him! Wish he lived in MY paddocks lol!h


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I haven't had a chance to read through all the posts but here's a picture of me and Ghost at Theodore Roosevelt National Park, ND back in 2009.








I would have had a more recent one but our laptop crashed.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> Hahah Chelsea is the other girls name lol h



Ooops!
Still a lovely horse.


----------



## AKBarbWire (Aug 6, 2009)

Fun thread! I do all kind of stuff on my little guy, I do use NH methods some but maybe common sense horsemanship more? LOL

This is a few weeks ago, swimming with my TWH Rebel. 









Last month on a CTR









Using some NH methods to get near the cows.




































Thanks for looking


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

These photos are all great! I think the whole NH people don't ride thing Is that we see a lot of them that just lunge lunge lunge and ride for a short amount of time. Not all do, but I have seen a fair share of them. 

I have always tried to do a little bit of everything with my boy. We started out western / trail riding got into Barrels and gymkhana, then moved into english / jumpers. We still have a long ways to go, but its a fun journey.

Trail riding a few years ago. Nice dirt road with trees for shade. 









Barrel Practice









Flat work, ignore me, it was a year ago when I started to take my english riding seriously. He sure looks fab though <3









He is a rather powerful jumper.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Horsesdontlie - I am so in love with your boy's right hind leg! What a cool marking


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Usandpets, I want to go riding in the Badlands so badly one day. I did once when I was about 13 on those trail rides they offer. Fun, but not nearly as much as it would be if I was adventuring through the park. 

Anyway, my pictures! I'm not exactly NH either. I certainly don't follow any particular trainer, but I've read about different techniques and have done join-ups with my mare. These pictures are at the summer camp I work at. Unfortunately, it's over for the summer, so I don't have these pastures to ride in anymore. However, I'm not required to wear a helmet until next summer! (Not a fan, but we're not getting into that debate here.) These are also the only pictures I have of me riding Abby.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Abby's gorgeous!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks! Those pictures are at rather flattering angles, to be honest. She has zero topline and her hindend has less muscle than I would prefer.. I plan to start her on a muscle building supplement after I get the samples from SmartPak to see which she'll eat.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

A post from one who is not in with the beautiful crowd here.

I was looking for a photo from my fear of camera years, I was on Pengie the nasty tempered Black & White mare in the pic below. It was of a line up of a lot of horses where we got 2nd place in barrels at a Fun Show: 

I didn't find it.











But, I did find these from the following year, where I also got a second place but in Walk-Trot HUS and Equitation in a class of about 5 of the under-12 year old students. 










Frisco is a Standardbred I worked with for a year or more, he was unmanagable and his owner could not ride him. Then she went on a high risk maternity leave, and I babysat him until the baby was about 6 mo old. 

She returned to the barn but still would not ride him, until this fun show which she came to watch. I gave her both the red ribbons, he did so well that she began again and has been going strong ever since. 

A small victory.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

So my birthday was last week and my sister asked if I had a pic I wanted her to do a 'painting' of (she is a photojournalist). 

I sent her the pic I posted in the first post when I started this thread and asked if she could even take out the sagging breast strap.

She sent this back to me, looks like she took out a few other things that were sagging too !! I want a nice print out of this.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful painting Ann!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks, I was using the orig pic on my computer at work as a background, I'm gonna switch it to this and see if anyone says anything.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

this is best i can do  this is me and slup and her ear shot...im always eather behind or alone conveniently avoiding the camera.... i just ride no special title just ride every moment i can....i have distinct advantage of having my horses on my property and the mountains in my backyard...


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

This photo is from holidays, the first use of new saddle 







I miss riding so much! I'm so sad that it is impossible recently


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

I also sometimes ride Lionel Richie style :lol:


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Dear Henia - hope you get a chance to ride again soon.

PP - You are too funny, I swear it still looks like you are at the corner of Guy Rd in my neighborhood. 

Lionel Richie style - didn't he do Brick House, or was that Brick Horse, or a horse built like a Brick House.

Anyhow, reminds me some of a relaxed planking thing. 

Natural Plank-Man-Ship ?!?


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Me and my friend decided we want to start a new fad to rival the whole "planking" deal.

We'll call it 'Lioneling' and you basically just go and do the Lionel Richie pose in random places.

It'll be an internet phenomenon LOL.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh I see.


----------



## Kozak (Sep 12, 2011)

I have no idea what you mean by "NH". Care to elaborate?


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Kozak said:


> I have no idea what you mean by "NH". Care to elaborate?


Dear Kozak,

For the best description of the training programs generally known these days as NH, please look at the following thread:

http://www.horseforum.com/natural-horsemanship/simple-foundations-behind-every-nh-method-89977/

Do you belond to a club or group that does re-enactments? I love your avatar and sure would like to see another pic or two of you riding.


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

henia said:


> Yes, I'm coming too to New Zealand!
> Btw I really think about this in future  But first I would like to study in California


Come on over!


----------

